# Any DJ Furs?



## -Sliqq- (Jan 24, 2015)

I know you guys are somewhere.


----------



## Algorithm-Dude (Jan 25, 2015)

Hai :3
A am one. Are *you* a DJ? Which style do you prefer, then?


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 25, 2015)

EDM/House/Dubstep Collectively.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 25, 2015)

Hardcore techno and drum n bass DJ here.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 25, 2015)

Batty Krueger said:


> Hardcore techno and drum n bass DJ here.



Same here. I love the high BPM in drum n bass music, so I do that more than techno and dubstep.


----------



## missprint (Jan 26, 2015)

Ambient Break beat / Drum and Bass / Glitch-, Trip-, Trap-, and Hip- Hop right here.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 26, 2015)

Chrome said:


> Same here. I love the high BPM in drum n bass music, so I do that more than techno and dubstep.



Dubstep is boring as fuck to mix.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 26, 2015)

Batty Krueger said:


> Dubstep is boring as fuck to mix.


True.


----------



## missprint (Jan 26, 2015)

Batty Krueger said:


> Dubstep is boring as fuck to mix.



I find it hard to mix in dubstep to anything other than ambient trance. It is much more fun making it than trying to do live mixes with it.

But it still isn't my thing.


----------



## Stitchi (Jan 28, 2015)

I am .  I make my own music but also mix edm, dnb, happy hardcore and my favourite of all, tropical house.


----------



## AntiochArrow (Feb 9, 2015)

I mix electro house. Mostly complextro and occasionally drum and bass.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 9, 2015)

The one furr I know IRL is a DJ, and he's married to a fursuit maker.

He plans on DJ in his fursuit at some point soon.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 9, 2015)

I have always wanted to learn but i don't know how or where to begin....


----------



## KyliaWoof (Apr 6, 2015)

I've been DJing for about 8 years right now, and making Drum & Bass music for 12.  I'm more than willing to provide any tips or tricks or advice on production where I can! :3


----------



## FoxTrotz (Apr 24, 2015)

I mix Deep House, Tech House, and House music. 
I also make my own beats, but I dont play them often, since I am still learning my way on that. 
However I enjoy mixing House/EDM music.
Dubstep, I enjoy Dubstep a lot. 
But I could never get the mixing right with it. lol


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm guessing DJ Hero doesn't count?


----------



## Sylox (Apr 24, 2015)

I make my own music; House, Techno, Eurodance, Eurobeat. I started mixing in December.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Apr 25, 2015)

Ahkrin Descol said:


> I'm guessing DJ Hero doesn't count?



There's a funny story about that. I once played in front of the whole community with DJ Hero. I was with 3 other djs so it got really interesting. Then from that I got into real DJing, in which I bought a Mixtrack Pro. Luckily, I'm not stuck with boring ass Serato lmao.


----------



## Algorithm-Dude (Apr 30, 2015)

Yeah, me too, i mix a lot of weird stuff and make speedcore/YTPcore music myself. Started mixing 2 years ago and now i use a lot of hardware and software while mixing.


----------



## Inpw (Apr 30, 2015)

Techno, Minimal, Deep House, Deep Tech and Minimal Tech here. 

I don't DJ anymore though, last set was in 2013.


----------



## CowboyPunk (May 1, 2015)

Car audio got me into DJ'ing. What are you supposed to do once your car's system gets you a ticket anytime you turn it on in town? We use it for our camp sound system at Black Rock City every year and various regional events, as well as our annual thanksgiving ghost town camp out. It became dissapointing when prerecorded music just didn't have bass and wasn't tuned for the mood or crowd. Anyone want to co-operate an annual furry weekend campout in NV?


----------



## Inpw (May 1, 2015)

A good question for the resident furry dj's is what platform? 

Vinyl? (Not the timecodes)
Cdj's? 
PC/Laptop? (If so traktor? Itch? Ableton live? etc..? What midi devices?) 

Do you use drum machines, synths or external effects?


----------



## Sylox (May 1, 2015)

I use a Laptop (so cliche, right?) with Ableton live and Mixcraft 6. I use FL Studios for music production.


----------



## CowboyPunk (May 3, 2015)

I personally use a laptop and Behringher BCD3000 (need to upgrade) and mix in vinyl (not time code) on one input channel and have a few analog devices between my controller and soundstream amps. I have stayed with Virtual DJ 7 since I'm used to it, but I have outgrown it. Tried Traktor LE that came with the BCD and hated it. The new version of Traktor looks much better but I have yet to play with it. Ableton Live is an amazing suite once you have basics down. If you want to get started, download VDJ or Traktor and see what you can do with just a mouse before you invest in a controller and lose interest.


----------



## KyliaWoof (May 3, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I use a Laptop (so cliche, right?) with Ableton live and Mixcraft 6. I use FL Studios for music production.




I use Ableton Live 9 Suite for production, though I love FL's mixer UI.

I use either Traktor Pro and a Kontrol s4 or Pioneer CDJ-2000nxs and a DJM-900NXS for mixing, but only if available in clubs.


----------



## FoxTrotz (May 4, 2015)

I use laptop with Serato, and a Pioneer DDJ-SZ.
Though I use Ableton Live 9 for music production, I make my own beats. Sometimes I practice mixing them. But I usually like mixing House, Deep House, Tech, etc. 
I at some point want to get CDJ-2000NXS and the DJM-900NXS. Those things are pretty sweet. 
Though I currently mix for online/offline or if I am allowed, I sometime do parties. 
But havnt started that yet. I do plan on doing mobile DJ'ing. And start doing the big stuff. 
Once my own productions get better, I plan on just mixing that. But in the mean time, I just do EDM and House. 
Dubstep, DnB, and other styles. I kinda have a hard time mixing. But it takes time for me to get it right. 
However I dont like mixing dubstep. I just can get it to mix right. So I stick to like stuff around like House, Deep, Tech, Minimal, etc. 
Stuff like that I enjoy mixing. I learned how to mix house. So Dubstep isnt my thing at the moment, but I plan on learning on how to. 
And another note, I cant scratch professionally. I think scratch DJs are pretty cool to be able to do that. I wish I can. lol


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 4, 2015)

FoxTrotz said:


> And another note, I cant scratch professionally. I think scratch DJs are pretty cool to be able to do that. I wish I can. lol




You might want to study the teachings of QBert. A true scratch legend right there.


----------



## FoxTrotz (May 4, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> You might want to study the teachings of QBert. A true scratch legend right there.



I will def. look into this! 
Thank you!


----------



## Inpw (May 4, 2015)

Turntablism is a completely different thing according to me. 

Even though I can't do it either, or tried and gave up rather. I find it sad that the term DJ stuck with people playing records with some style and someone that actually manipulates it to that extent that it's an original piece.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 5, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> I know you guys are somewhere.



Not here, I'm afraid dear.


----------



## ShioBear (May 8, 2015)

hey there another furry DJ  i really dont know what genre im in but i make electronic music<3 
https://soundcloud.com/djshio/light-space-rider heres my latest tune.
i make it from scratch. i dont mix or use samples. leme know if you like


----------



## corkyota (May 8, 2015)

Guilty as charged. I'm a DJ/producer in the Milwaukee area. Kinda a dead scene up here, but I really want to find a way to host a furry rave and just have a stupid amount of fun playing music for suiters to rage to.


----------



## Mesmerist (May 25, 2015)

Furry DJ here as well. Currently trying to land gigs DJing at anime conventions, actually, and as such, I mix Electro House, Big Room House, Hardstyle, and a little bit of Dubstep and Trap with a video game and/or anime influence, even if that means having to make my own mashups from the ground up for each mix. 

No success yet, I haven't played at a single anime convention rave to this point, but I'm hoping that soon I can change that.

Do you think this would be a good place for us to link to some mixes we've made and posted online? I think this may be a good place for us to link to some mixes we've made and posted online.


----------



## Mesmerist (May 25, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> hey there another furry DJ  i really dont know what genre im in but i make electronic music<3
> https://soundcloud.com/djshio/light-space-rider heres my latest tune.
> i make it from scratch. i dont mix or use samples. leme know if you like



This would be called "Downtempo" I think. ^^;;;
This is pretty cool, although from how your instruments sound, I'd guess that you're pretty new to production. Keep working at it, tho. You have the right idea. ^^


----------



## ShioBear (May 25, 2015)

Mesmerist said:


> This would be called "Downtempo" I think. ^^;;;
> This is pretty cool, although from how your instruments sound, I'd guess that you're pretty new to production. Keep working at it, tho. You have the right idea. ^^


ohh okay XD yeah only been at it for 2 months


----------



## flletcher (Jun 10, 2015)

Am i late to the party? I dont Mix or dj anything im just purely a producer  7-8 months in and i still have NO idea what kind of style i like to make, I WOULD like to make hands up/dancecore but i dunno..im useless at making the melodies in the style i want. I seem to be incapable of making good music in any major scale, i seem to be able to literally pump out hardstyle melodies though...but at the moment im giving uplifting/ambient trance a try


----------



## ~FenrisDirewolf~ (Jul 25, 2015)

I mix mostly House, Trap, Progressive/Dutch Indie House, and other types of EDM that appeal to me. No dubstep though, it annoys me. And most of it is trash.


----------



## Spazzlez (Mar 18, 2016)

I personally enjoy Trap, Glitch, Progressive House, House, Trance, Ambient, and I could list them all but, I don't want to.
I've always wanted to learn as well as get my own equipment.


----------



## MirageofIllusions (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm a online radio DJ; though I'm more of a talk show host now as I don't do many "DJ like" shows anymore.


----------

